# cracked head gasket, jetta 2.5



## guymiata (Mar 20, 2015)

2009 Jetta, 2.5 gas, 87K, running on four cylinders, coolant detected in number five. Dealer pulls head, states cracked block, coolant stain on block deck between water passage and cylinder. Easily cleaned off with scotch pad, examine head gasket, found crack between coolant passage and cylinder, mirror image of "crack" that cleaned off







. Anybody ever see this?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Havent ever heard of a 2.5 blowing a head gasket since I owned mine. Doesnt mean it cant happen but I would say rarely.


----------



## Yayok (Jul 27, 2015)

*2.5L Vortex head gasket fix*

i have a 09 jetta w/ 2.5L engine. i just had the head gasket fix and it didn't take long when i have a misfire on the same cylinder where the gasket leaks.
i change the plug and coil but after a month misfire code came from the same cylinder.
can any body tell me whats going on with my engine?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Didnt happen to be cylinder 5 all the way to the right did it?


----------



## Yayok (Jul 27, 2015)

*Misfire after Head gasket fix*

if cylinder #1. i dont think its the head gasket is the cause if the misfire because i dont see anymore smoke from the tail pipe. im thinking maybe the injector is clog.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Yayok said:


> can any body tell me whats going on with my engine?


did you ask VAGCOM?

show us the auto-scan results.

also, for what reason did you replace the head gasket? did you some how overheat the engine?


----------



## Yayok (Jul 27, 2015)

le0n said:


> did you ask VAGCOM?
> 
> show us the auto-scan results.
> 
> also, for what reason did you replace the head gasket? did you some how overheat the engine?


i have a code P0301 that indicating that misfire is detected on cylinder 1.
My head gasket was blown, i have a lot of sweet smoke from the tail pipe and coolant is mixing with oil. The VW dealer said it was a blown head gasket.


----------



## Yayok (Jul 27, 2015)

Yayok said:


> i have a code P0301 that indicating that misfire is detected on cylinder 1.
> My head gasket was blown, i have a lot of sweet smoke from the tail pipe and coolant is mixing with oil. The VW dealer said it was a blown head gasket.


After i got my head gasket fix im having a misfire on cylinder 1 and i notice that my coolant is decreasing slowly. But i check my oil if there is coolant getting in there but the oil looks OK and i don't have any white smoke from the tail pipe either.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

remove the plug and inspect for fouling.


----------



## Yayok (Jul 27, 2015)

le0n said:


> remove the plug and inspect for fouling.


i already did that and try to switch the spark plug and coil from cylinder 2 and same thing happen. cylinder 1 is misfiring.
i notice the misfiring happen when i drive my car hard. 
i'm thinking is the injector or worse the head gasket repair is bad.


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds to be like like your block has a crack in it.


----------

